# Electrical Engineering Jobs In Canada



## rasj76 (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi everyone! I've been lurking around the forums for almost a week now and I must say that you have a nice community going on around here. 

I am an Electrical Engineer working and living here in Dubai, UAE for almost 4 years now. I am here together with my Wife and 1 year old daughter and We’re very much interested in making a permanent move to Canada. I’m planning to apply under the “skilled worker and professionals category” and use the services of an Immigration Consultant here to file my application.

I took the eligibility test from the links posted on this forum and found out that my Electrical Engineering degree is under the “Skill Level: Natural and Applied Sciences and Related Occupations” and has a rating of Skill level A. However, proceeding with the questionnaire and answering “no” to the next 2 questions the jobs listings does not include any of my job experience as an Electrical Engineer. 

As a little background, I have been practicing my profession for almost 10 years now with 4 years Middle East/Gulf experience working for Design and Build Contractors, Engineering Design Consultancy Firms, Drawing Production Office and Project Management Contractors working on Construction Projects that includes Industrial Clean Rooms, Light Rail Transit/Train Depot, high rise residential buildings, high rise hospital complex and my biggest Project involvements so far are the construction of the Dubai International Airport and the Middle East’s first Light Rail Transit: the Dubai Metro. I am a little unsure on how to proceed because as I’ve mentioned above the job listings does not include any of my job experiences.

I’ve also browsed through a lot of online job sites for Canada and found out that what I do as an Electrical Engineer is very much in demand there. In fact I’ve been trying to apply directly hoping that I might luck out and find a job there directly.

I hope you folks can help me out with my dilemma. I’ll appreciate any advice and tips on how to proceed with my plans.

Thanks! 

P.S.

I had to remove my link references because of the restrictions imposed on forum newbies.


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

Welcome Rasj76

- I would suggest you research engineering assocations in Canada IEEE Canada Home Page who may have useful info for you.

- Make sure your CV is opimized for Canadian employers.

- Check the provincial nominee programs in each province to see if your skills and experience are in demand in any provinces.

Before spending money on a consultant be sure that they are able to help you and have expertise in your particular engineering field.

Good luck Louise


----------



## rasj76 (Dec 3, 2008)

louiseg said:


> Welcome Rasj76
> 
> - I would suggest you research engineering assocations in Canada who may have useful info for you.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the warm welcome, loiuseg! 

The more that I’m reading the threads on this forum the more that I’m inclined to file the application myself. The link that you have provided is very useful and I hope I can find an employer so I can proceed with my application. I just found out that as of 27 February 2008 the simplified application process is no longer in effect thus my profession as an Electrical Engineer is only eligible to apply for migration if I have a Job Offer from any Employer in Canada.

Anyways, I’ll keep on trying and hope for the best!

Thanks again!


----------

